# Vermeer BC 600XL



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

Was considering adding a small chipper to my stuff. The BC 600 xl with auto feed seems like a good choice. I have never used one but I know they stand up to rentals and I have seen one used on a rental and was quite impressed what it could do for being so small. I think I could pull it around with my Toyota, chip into my dump insert (they make an aluminum chip box to go with the Truckcraft) and I could boom it onto trucks, over fences, etc with my truck crane. It probably could even easily be moved around by hand and the miniskid. Good for pruning and small removals?

Wonder if you could convert it to diesel?

Is there a better company choice (than Vermeer) at this tiny size with auto feed?

Saw one on craigslist for 3600 bid


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 6, 2010)

You're really looking to amass the most equipment per man on the job ever, huh? I know you run an 1800, but what's your midsize chipper? Will you be keeping that or opting for one big, one small set up?


----------



## sprung22 (Feb 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> Was considering adding a small chipper to my stuff. The BC 600 xl with auto feed seems like a good choice. I have never used one but I know they stand up to rentals and I have seen one used on a rental and was quite impressed what it could do for being so small. I think I could pull it around with my Toyota, chip into my dump insert (they make an aluminum chip box to go with the Truckcraft) and I could boom it onto trucks, over fences, etc with my truck crane. It probably could even easily be moved around by hand and the miniskid. Good for pruning and small removals?
> 
> Wonder if you could convert it to diesel?
> 
> ...



I rented the 600xl this past summer for every job I did and was very impressed with it.Everything over 6" I (or the homeowner) would keep for firewood so it's a perfect size for me.And yes it can be moved around by hand,not too easy but with 2 guys it's manageable.I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> You're really looking to amass the most equipment per man on the job ever, huh? I know you run an 1800, but what's your midsize chipper? Will you be keeping that or opting for one big, one small set up?



I have a bc 2000 and a bc 1250 a with 115 turbo diesel. I may sell the latter and get the tiny one. I thought I was gonna get another crew going this year but the economy says no. I like to bid in the upper ranges of bids. This might be a good set up for me right now. With 2 big chippers one always sits at the lot and with the tiny one hedges and pruning might be the goal and with all removals with the bc 2000.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have a bc 2000 and a bc 1250 a with 115 turbo diesel. I may sell the latter and get the tiny one. I thought I was gonna get another crew going this year but the economy says no. I like to bid in the upper ranges of bids. This might be a good set up for me right now. With 2 big chippers one always sits at the lot and with the tiny one hedges and pruning might be the goal and with all removals with the bc 2000.



My bad. For some reason I remembered your big chipper wrong. I don't know much about the 600's but I think in your situation one big, one small is just about ideal.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 6, 2010)

I should've never got rid of my 200+ with the winch and fat tires. That thing was sweet on lawns and still had 12" chipping capacity... it was just too old, so I jumped on the opportunity to offload it. I regret that one big time though.


----------



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

Man....I just hate when I sell something and then regret it. I am still kicking myself for selling this...


----------



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

sprung22 said:


> I rented the 600xl this past summer for every job I did and was very impressed with it.Everything over 6" I (or the homeowner) would keep for firewood so it's a perfect size for me.And yes it can be moved around by hand,not too easy but with 2 guys it's manageable.I would definitely recommend it.



Thanks for reply. I almost this little dinky chipper may be a better than a big chuck and duck like my old 16" Mitts and Merrill 8cyl. It is at least better than a smaller chuck and duck.

Seems like the little tires would not be hi way worthy?


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> Man....I just hate when I sell something and then regret it. I am still kicking myself for selling this...



That thing is sweet! I always meant to ask you about that truck... what year and make was that anyway?


----------



## D Mc (Feb 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> Seems like the little tires would not be hi way worthy?



TV, the tires are plenty highway worthy as far as speed and stability but they don't wear well if you are putting a lot of miles on. Not too expensive to replace.

This is a great pickup truck chipper. You will need to take into consideration its narrow wheel base and the fact that it is really, really short. If you have a large dump box on the back of your pickup, you won't be able to see it; making backing up virtually impossible. It does have pockets for flags, so that even with a large box, theoretically this would allow you back-ability. 

I altered the box on my pickup to where it allowed me visibility of the chipper.

These little guys produce high quality chips at a decent rate for low initial cost. They seem to be the number one choice for rental yards, so are readily available used. I would be curious to see how you get along with the auto-feed. Couldn't stand it and had it disconnected. The hydraulic feed rate control lever allows all the regulation I need. 

Dave


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> Man....I just hate when I sell something and then regret it. I am still kicking myself for selling this...



That thing is bad ass, TV. In the picture it looks like a little punch to the gas would put that front end up. Tell me you've done that at least a few times.


----------



## sprung22 (Feb 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> Thanks for reply. I almost this little dinky chipper may be a better than a big chuck and duck like my old 16" Mitts and Merrill 8cyl. It is at least better than a smaller chuck and duck.
> 
> Seems like the little tires would not be hi way worthy?



I was on the highway every time I used it.


----------



## sprung22 (Feb 6, 2010)

D Mc said:


> TV, the tires are plenty highway worthy as far as speed and stability but they don't wear well if you are putting a lot of miles on. Not too expensive to replace.
> 
> This is a great pickup truck chipper. You will need to take into consideration its narrow wheel base and the fact that it is really, really short. If you have a large dump box on the back of your pickup, you won't be able to see it; making backing up virtually impossible. It does have pockets for flags, so that even with a large box, theoretically this would allow you back-ability.
> 
> ...



I also noticed how big of a pain in the arse it was to back up behind my 74 chevy dump.If I were to ever own one of these specific models I would extend the main square tubing connecting the machine to the hitch.Basically cut the tubing in half and weld on maybe a 2'-3' section to make backing up easier.It wouldnt help much for the sight but having a longer wheelbase is always more beneficial.It would at least give you more time to correct it if it starts going the wrong way.


----------



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> That thing is sweet! I always meant to ask you about that truck... what year and make was that anyway?



51 Ford F4 wrecker I had for 25 years. That piece weighed in at 2k but yeah the winch was so strong that I had that thing standing way up in the front air sometimes so you couldn't steer it with bigger pieces.


----------



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

D Mc said:


> TV, the tires are plenty highway worthy as far as speed and stability but they don't wear well if you are putting a lot of miles on. Not too expensive to replace.
> 
> This is a great pickup truck chipper. You will need to take into consideration its narrow wheel base and the fact that it is really, really short. If you have a large dump box on the back of your pickup, you won't be able to see it; making backing up virtually impossible. It does have pockets for flags, so that even with a large box, theoretically this would allow you back-ability.
> 
> ...




I knew you had one but couldn't find it on TB on a thread I saw. Interesting info on visibility, tires and the auto feed which I thought would be a good thing. 

Does it have 2 feed rollers or one? How do you like the Kohler engine? 

I think I am going to buy the dump insert chip box from Truckcraft if I buy one of these chippers.


----------



## D Mc (Feb 6, 2010)

Sprung, you wouldn't need to do any welding. The hitch is already on a slide tube. You could just get a longer one. But you would have to slide it in closer to the truck each time you chipped or extend the chute. 

TV, it only has one feed roller and the Kohler engine is fine. This is a small machine...it can only do so much. What I like about it is the feed wheel is set at 90 degrees from the roller, which makes for less branch wrap and a real high quality chip. 

The autofeed is suppose to reduce the load on the engine to increase engine life. I am sure it does this but it will easily quadruple your chipping time. If we had had to have it on ours, I would not have bought it...it was that bad. They might have improved the autofeed now, but I just don't see the point. We have been running this machine for going on 10 years and the engine still pulls strong. 

Consistently operates at under 1 gallon an hour and easily fits into small backyards and tight spaces. 

Dave


----------



## treevet (Feb 6, 2010)

How many hours do you have on it DMc?


----------



## D Mc (Feb 6, 2010)

Don,t know. The hobbs meter stopped at 992 but I have no idea when cause I never remember to look at it. I change the oil once a year whether it needs it or not.

Dave


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 6, 2010)

Alot of smaller chippers are to narrow to see while backing. If you get REALLY BIG zip ties, drill some holes in the guards OR attached the zip ties to both sides of the feed control arm, the tails of the zip ties should stick out an extra foot on both sides and you can see them when your backing and they wont break or damage anything.

Made life ALOT easier backing our machines.


----------



## treevet (Feb 7, 2010)

makes sense and seems like an easy fix.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 8, 2010)

*You sold that chipper???????????*



tree MDS said:


> I should've never got rid of my 200+ with the winch and fat tires. That thing was sweet on lawns and still had 12" chipping capacity... it was just too old, so I jumped on the opportunity to offload it. I regret that one big time though.



You ARE losing it.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 8, 2010)

*I boughtminein Syracuse NY.*



treevet said:


> Thanks for reply. I almost this little dinky chipper may be a better than a big chuck and duck like my old 16" Mitts and Merrill 8cyl. It is at least better than a smaller chuck and duck.
> 
> Seems like the little tires would not be hi way worthy?



towed it back to Hartford,CT just fine.


----------



## treevet (Feb 8, 2010)

fishercat said:


> towed it back to Hartford,CT just fine.



Tell me a little about yours....hours, engine, chip box, how long you had it, did you buy it new, etc. You got any picts? Thanks. Did you unhook the autofeed like DMc?


----------



## fishercat (Feb 8, 2010)

*I'll tell you what i can.*



treevet said:


> Tell me a little about yours....hours, engine, chip box, how long you had it, did you buy it new, etc. You got any picts? Thanks. Did you unhook the autofeed like DMc?



It's actually a 625. I bought it used.It was a rental unit.I have no Idea on the hours.We have used the crap out of it.The fuel tank is metal and the cap let water in.Water in the fuel caused damage to the valves.I had to get it going quick so I replaced the 25hp Kohler with a 27hp Kohler.I have replaced the main bearings on the disk.They were cheap through a bearing warehouse.$100 each.Easy to replace.Belt needs to be adjusted properly to run efficiently.If it's slipping,the engine cannot recover the RPMs well with out the rotating mass of the disk.You know when the knives are dull.I had the feed wheel motor rebuilt last year for $150.The Vermeer auto feed controler is junk.Vermeer knows it but will still sell you one for $400+ with a smile on their face.I bought an awesome after market one for $250.

When our big chippers went down on a job,this machine always got the job done without a hiccup. This has happened a lot when we used a Vermeer 1230

It's a pretty good machine.When running and with everything adjusted right,you'll love it.Mine runs and chips better than any rental unit I have ever used.

The great things about it is I can tow it with my 85 Toyota.I actually towed it home from Syracuse with that truck. Two guys who don't drink skim milk or eat Tofu can move it around by hand pretty easily. Also,when the knives and bed knife are adjusted correctly,it's chips very small chips.Everybody wants our chips! You can get a lot more brush chipped into the truck.Then again,you can chip brush a lot faster with a Bandit 200 or 250.

I would buy one again.This is the only Vermeer product I would probably buy.The feed wheel design on their bigger chippers sucks.

DO NOT BUY PARTS FROM VERMEER IF YOU CAN HELP IT! Vermeer should be wearing the mask,not the Bandit Raccoon!

I do not have pics but It looks the same as the one in the previous post.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 8, 2010)

*I forgot..............*

I did lengthen the tongue,It's easy to find square tube to fit inside the original.


----------



## treevet (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for info Fishercat. I love huge stuff but also love small precision stuff. I thought I could hook up to my 87 yota and now know I can. Maybe even maneuver it around with the mini skid but will ultimately chip into my dump insert with a removable chip box. Just like you I am looking for a dependable back up while the big boy is getting maint. or repair. Also something I can lawn ride or stick in a tight spot easily.

I have seen rentals chip a yard full of pretty good size limbs. Be a neat looking rig with a Toyota dump and one of these mini chippers.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 8, 2010)

*sounds good.*



treevet said:


> Thanks for info Fishercat. I love huge stuff but also love small precision stuff. I thought I could hook up to my 87 yota and now know I can. Maybe even maneuver it around with the mini skid but will ultimately chip into my dump insert with a removable chip box. Just like you I am looking for a dependable back up while the big boy is getting maint. or repair. Also something I can lawn ride or stick in a tight spot easily.
> 
> I have seen rentals chip a yard full of pretty good size limbs. Be a neat looking rig with a Toyota dump and one of these mini chippers.



I always wanted to get one of those Toyotas from Uhaul and put a dump box on it. That would be a slick set up on small removals and trimming jobs.Not that I ever do those.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 9, 2010)

Two of the guys I work with have one. It isn't huge but gets the job done. I can move it around easily with my ASV RC30 skid steer.

Here's a job we did where the customer wanted the chips left and the firewood left. It was a large trim job of about 8 oaks.


----------



## treevet (Feb 9, 2010)

You know I love my 090, 880, 660 but I also love the 200. To me it is like a Rolex watch.

You give one guy the ms200, he throws it in the back of the pickup to rattle around with no bar cover on, never cleans out the air filter, uses it all the way thru a big take down, never sharpens the chain right, fouls up the gas.

You give another guy one and he mainly uses it up the tree, chain always razor sharp, filter always clean, gas pristine, it gets set in the bed so it doesn't even get scratched up.

A little chipper like this if sharp, engine tuned, not overworked and treated with the respect it deserves has a place in this biz IMO. I think they are cool.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> You know I love my 090, 880, 660 but I also love the 200. To me it is like a Rolex watch.
> 
> You give one guy the ms200, he throws it in the back of the pickup to rattle around with no bar cover on, never cleans out the air filter, uses it all the way thru a big take down, never sharpens the chain right, fouls up the gas.
> 
> ...



I'm actually about to buy one myself just for that reason. It's a smaller unit and I plan on towing it behind my dump trailer double trailer style. It's the only chipper that is light enough that I can do that and I can't afford a chipper AND a chip truck right now.

I'm also looking at the Bandit 60 and 65. There are a few of them for sale and they are even cheaper than some of the Vermeers.


----------



## treevet (Feb 9, 2010)

Man that would be a tough one to back up.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Man that would be a tough one to back up.



Well, guess I just won't be backing up. lol


----------



## ChiHD (Feb 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Was considering adding a small chipper to my stuff. The BC 600 xl with auto feed seems like a good choice. I have never used one but I know they stand up to rentals and I have seen one used on a rental and was quite impressed what it could do for being so small. I think I could pull it around with my Toyota, chip into my dump insert (they make an aluminum chip box to go with the Truckcraft) and I could boom it onto trucks, over fences, etc with my truck crane. It probably could even easily be moved around by hand and the miniskid. Good for pruning and small removals?
> 
> Wonder if you could convert it to diesel?
> 
> ...



I've rented the 6" bandit before and it's pretty badass. It comes in a diesel as well and I like the bigger feed opening.

http://www.banditchippers.com/index.php?option=com_models&task=view&itemId=15&lineId=2&modelId=11


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 9, 2010)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> I've rented the 6" bandit before and it's pretty badass. It comes in a diesel as well and I like the bigger feed opening.
> 
> http://www.banditchippers.com/index.php?option=com_models&task=view&itemId=15&lineId=2&modelId=11



Ya, from everything I've ever read on here (thats all I know about the little chippers though) the bandit will whip the vermeer's butt.


----------



## treevet (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a little bigger, heavier, higher powered, more expensive unit though.


----------



## ChiHD (Feb 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Looks like a little bigger, heavier, higher powered, more expensive unit though.



yes, and hard to find a good used one. Nothing wrong with the vermeer, I think they may come in a deisel now too but not positive. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## D Mc (Feb 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Looks like a little bigger, heavier, higher powered, more expensive unit though.



All true. You need to determine which aspect you most desire. There are lots of affordable mid-size chippers if chipping capacity is your primary goal. None that are as tiny as the Vermeer 6" that can still handle commercial duty.

Dave


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Looks like a little bigger, heavier, higher powered, more expensive unit though.



From what I've seen they are about 1800 lbs instead of ~1200 lbs for the Vermeer. Most of the ones I've seen for sale are actually a little less on the horsepower than most of the Vermeers. I saw one with a 20 horse Honda and one with a 23 horse Kohler. These were the older Bandit 60.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 9, 2010)

*too be honest,as much as ilike my little Vermeer.............*

for the money I'd buy a used Chuck-n Duck if i had to do it all over again.

If you can't use a chuck and duck safely,you shouldn't be in this business any way.


----------



## ChiHD (Feb 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> for the money I'd buy a used Chuck-n Duck if i had to do it all over again.
> 
> If you can't use a chuck and duck safely,you shouldn't be in this business any way.



anyone hear about them being "outlawed?" I've been hearing this talk for years but still see them everywhere.

That's all I used for the first 3 years, from '93-'96 but haven't used one since. The main thing I remember is that they don't like deadwood, and saw one spit a softball sized piece back at Old Duda's (my first foreman) face and knock out a couple teeth!! We laughed and laughed!!!! (he was a grumpy old prick!):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 2 6 inch chippers made by a "local" firm Hansa, they are great chippers, world class. one is 14 years old and the other is on its first birthday this month. The older one is 6x6 and the new model is 6x12.(simular to the new bandit).

The 6x12 is able to handle 3 times the material the 6x6 can do, its night and day. The extra cost is worth it if you can find a good 6x12.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I have 2 6 inch chippers made by a "local" firm Hansa, they are great chippers, world class. one is 14 years old and the other is on its first birthday this month. The older one is 6x6 and the new model is 6x12.(simular to the new bandit).
> 
> The 6x12 is able to handle 3 times the material the 6x6 can do, its night and day. The extra cost is worth it if you can find a good 6x12.



The Bandit is a 6x12, but again, it is a slightly bigger unit. Got any picts of the Hansa Timber?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, not a good pic. Its got a 30hp kohler and units on a rotating base so you can feed it from nearly 360 degrees. BIG time and back saver in our tight town. They did it for me although they hadnt done one before. 






The diesel version http://www.hansaproducts.com/modelC30.htm


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 10, 2010)

D Mc said:


> TV, the tires are plenty highway worthy as far as speed and stability but they don't wear well if you are putting a lot of miles on. Not too expensive to replace.
> 
> This is a great pickup truck chipper. You will need to take into consideration its narrow wheel base and the fact that it is really, really short. If you have a large dump box on the back of your pickup, you won't be able to see it; making backing up virtually impossible. It does have pockets for flags, so that even with a large box, theoretically this would allow you back-ability.
> 
> ...



Is that a loadhandler on the tailgate? (If so does it work well?) Or is that a dump insert box?


----------



## D Mc (Feb 10, 2010)

mikewhite85 said:


> Is that a loadhandler on the tailgate? (If so does it work well?) Or is that a dump insert box?



Loadhandler and it works quiet well. It will dump a full load of green chips but it does take some effort. It dumps logs easier but puts your toes in danger.

Dave


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 10, 2010)

D Mc said:


> Loadhandler and it works quiet well. It will dump a full load of green chips but it does take some effort. It dumps logs easier but puts your toes in danger.
> 
> Dave



That's great. I may have to invest in one of those. It's a whole lot cheaper than installing a hoist!


----------

